# 1968 Lemans front valence U nuts



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the site. Does ant one sell the U nuts for under the front end of a 68 Lemans? I saved all of the bolts but almost every U nut broke. What size and thread are the bolts. If i knew that, maybe I can run a search.
Barry


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome

do you need the ones at the fender ?
for the end of the valance ,,, they slide on the fender ??

picture?

and or the ones on the radiator support

Scott


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll get a pic on my day off tomorrow, but I'm looking for the ones on the lower radiator support, thanks


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm going to answer my own question. They are 5/16-10 J nuts. The Cliphouse Nationwide sells them for about $20 shipped for a bag of 25, part # AV 1907. it looks like Fastenal also sells them by the piece.
Barry


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Barry L Bidwell said:


> I'm going to answer my own question. They are 5/16-10 J nuts. The Cliphouse Nationwide sells them for about $20 shipped for a bag of 25, part # AV 1907. it looks like Fastenal also sells them by the piece.
> Barry


Thanks, good resources to have and bookmark.:smile3:


----------

